# Doxa top secret surprise Basel 2018?



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

doxa_watchesAnyone in the #DOXAfamvisiting #Baselworld2018? We'll be showing off the current collection, our latest #Poseidon release, and might even throw in a top secret surprise or two. Join us at Booth A79 in Hall 1.1!

So when do we get to see the 200 t-graph pictures?


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

A 200T-graph Sharkhunter, Searambler and Pro would, along with the 300T Divingstar, make for a great 2018 showing by Doxa. I believe the quality to price ratio is very competitive with Doxa and their new 300T, 300 50 Anniversary Series, and a new 200T-graph (hopefully) releases are only going to increase their initial/return customer base.
P.S. I sold my Tudor BB blue and preordered the new Poseidon.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if it qualifies as top secret surprises but I found three press-releases that Doxa released today.
No Subs unfortunaltely but three other wathes, DOXAviation, Il Duca and Trofeo. I like the DOXAviation.
I'm still hoping for a 200 T-Graph re-issue reveal as well.

Link to the press releases.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

not my cup of tea, but I guess the pilot is OK


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Breguet7147 said:


> doxa_watchesAnyone in the #DOXAfamvisiting #Baselworld2018? We'll be showing off the current collection, our latest #Poseidon release, and might even throw in a top secret surprise or two. Join us at Booth A79 in Hall 1.1!
> 
> So when do we get to see the 200 t-graph pictures?


Not a new 200T-Graph, but Jason Heaton was spotted wearing his Searambler at this year's Baselworld:


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

And Fabien Cousteau was "spotted" at the Seiko stand:


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Not a new 200T-Graph, but Jason Heaton was spotted wearing his Searambler at this year's Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 12994887


I think this is our foreshadowing right here


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have no use for chrono functions, but I think that could be my “favorite looking” watch.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have no use for chrono functions, but I think that could be my “favorite looking” watch.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Not a new 200T-Graph, but Jason Heaton was spotted wearing his Searambler at this year's Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 12994887


Probably next year then, for the 50th anniversary. Or Doxa will surprise us all
sometime later this year.

Something looked wrong with the pic though, there are no pushers or crown! 
Then I realized that either the pic is upside down and he wears the watch on
his right wrist, or he's wearing the watch upside down, which is highly unlikely.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabien Cousteau is actually attending Baselworld this year, promoting his Seiko partnership. Here with Jason Heaton:


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Snulle said:


> Probably next year then, for the 50th anniversary. Or Doxa will surprise us all
> sometime later this year.
> 
> Something looked wrong with the pic though, there are no pushers or crown!
> ...


The photo is attributed to Greyson Korhonen, so Jason didn't take this himself. You can also see his other arm in the background. Maybe, because they are trying on all kinds of new watches throughout the day at Baselworld, Jason opted to wear his personal watch on his right wrist, so he doesn't have to remove it every time he tries on another watch.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

perfectlykevin said:


> I think this is our foreshadowing right here


Jason has connections deep inside Doxa, and has had access to unreleased models, so he prolly knows what's being released this year. I hope this is a teaser of something to come.


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Jason has connections deep inside Doxa, and has had access to unreleased models, so he prolly knows what's being released this year. I hope this is a teaser of something to come.


He seems to really like his vintage 200 t-graph and have been wearing it a lot on his IG so it might not be anything more to it than that.

While a 200 t-graph reissue is highly sought after they might hold on to it for a while since they just drained our wallets with the Poseidon DS.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

xhenke said:


> He seems to really like his vintage 200 t-graph and have been wearing it a lot on his IG so it might not be anything more to it than that.
> 
> While a 200 t-graph reissue is highly sought after they might hold on to it for a while since they just drained our wallets with the Poseidon DS.


Yes, financially it would be better for them to announce a t-graph after the Poseidon is delivered, otherwise people might change their pre-order to that. The deposit can be used towards any other Doxa.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabien and Seiko are really pushing their co-operation. I can't remember Doxa promoting the Doca connection like this...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Just found this photo on IG. In thebackground is a GMT watch in Caribbean and Divingstar. Is Doxa bringing back the 750T GMT?


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

I think Doxa needs a new forum banner now that Fabien is with Seiko.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Just found this photo on IG. In thebackground is a GMT watch in Caribbean and Divingstar. Is Doxa bringing back the 750T GMT?
> 
> View attachment 12999305


That looks great


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Just found this photo on IG. In thebackground is a GMT watch in Caribbean and Divingstar. Is Doxa bringing back the 750T GMT?
> 
> View attachment 12999305


I ordered the Poseidon as soon as the email arrived.

If DOXA whips out a GMT, I'll be buying two DOXAS this year. A perfect combination of an old GMT sickness and a new DOXA sickness.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That whole Fabian Cousteau/Seiko thing kind of bums me out.

I'm going to straight up admit that I don't know all that much about the connection between the Cousteau's and Doxa, and so I might get this totally wrong. But my understanding was that Jaques-Yves Cousteau wore Doxa (among others, but I don't think Seiko). So when I saw his son carrying on the tradition, I thought that was pretty cool.

Switching from Doxa to Seiko feels like a sell-out. Again, I realize I don't know the whole story, but sitting here on the sidelines that's how it feels.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Toonces said:


> That whole Fabian Cousteau/Seiko thing kind of bums me out.
> 
> I'm going to straight up admit that I don't know all that much about the connection between the Cousteau's and Doxa, and so I might get this totally wrong. But my understanding was that Jaques-Yves Cousteau wore Doxa (among others, but I don't think Seiko). So when I saw his son carrying on the tradition, I thought that was pretty cool.
> 
> Switching from Doxa to Seiko feels like a sell-out. Again, I realize I don't know the whole story, but sitting here on the sidelines that's how it feels.


Fabien is Jaques grandson, and Michael's son. As I understand it Jaques Cousteau owned US Divers/Aqualung, who were the early distributors of Doxa for North America. Clive Cussler worked in a dave shop during this period and was given a Doxa Sub Professional by the shops owner when he quit to pursue writing full time. He loved the watch so much he wrote it into each of his books from that point forward.

Here's some eye candy from BaselWorld.

















Please excuse the bad pictures (and drool), the halogen and LED booth lights are very harsh here in BaselWorld.


----------



## Emeister (Jan 24, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Here's some eye candy from BaselWorld.


Thanks CMSgt Bo.
Any chance of a picture, or your report, of what is on the caseback?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Fabien is Jaques grandson, and Michael's son. As I understand it Jaques Cousteau owned US Divers/Aqualung, who were the early distributors of Doxa for North America. Clive Cussler worked in a dave shop during this period and was given a Doxa Sub Professional by the shops owner when he quit to pursue writing full time. He loved the watch so much he wrote it into each of his books from that point forward.
> 
> Here's some eye candy from BaselWorld.
> 
> ...


Are the hands dipped or raw gun blued metal?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

The hands are painted black and I don't recall looking at the casebook. Unlike a mullet the party is in the front. ;-)


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Great photos, thanks for sharing. The party is truly in the front!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

The yellow dial really pops! Digging the yellow surrounding numerals on the bezel too


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Tgraph...Tgraph....Tgraph...Tgraph....

What do we want?.....Tgraph....When do we want it?....

NOW


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

lab-guy said:


> Tgraph...Tgraph....Tgraph...Tgraph....
> 
> What do we want?.....Tgraph....When do we want it?....
> 
> NOW


NOW, NOW, NOW!!!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

"Top secret surprise" seems to be limited to those who visited the Doxa stand at Baselworld. Jason Heaton was reluctant to divulging any information, and this article says its reporter was "sworn to secrecy" - so we'll just have to wait, I guess. I did entertain the thought of going to Basel for the last day of the fair, just to see if I could be let in on the secrets, but spending $1000 on airfare, hotel and so forth, seemed a tad silly.

Here is a write-up on the poseidon, and it mentions a special diving belt made by Poseidon, akin to the knife by Aqua Lung:

https://www.fratellowatches.com/hands-on-with-the-doxa-sub300t-poseidon-edition/


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Rergarding the new 300T Poseidon project, Jonas Brandt CEO of Poseidon Diving Systems in Gothenburg had this to say on a Swedish watch forum:

"Yes, we have been very involved and affected the final result even though we have not invested a lot of internal R & D on the project. Lies a bit away from our core business, even though watches have been part of the range for a long time. The background is most that I have been staring at a sticker that sits on one of the old plate cabinets here at Poseidon for several years and always wanted to do something new. Then saw versions with US divers and became interested. Not least since we received a lot of emails over the years from collectors who wonder if we have anything left .... additionally, great values generated on Bukowski's blah."

Here is also a photo of the cabinet he mentioned, with stickers:


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

So what was the surprise??


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

It seems to still be a surprise...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Ripcode said:


> So what was the surprise??


I think only people who showed up at the Doxa stall at Baselworld got to know, and they were "sworn to secrecy".


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Somebody commented on my Doxa photo on instagram that there would be a Searambler, I asked if he was in Basel, but got no more info... We just have to wait


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Whenever I'm promised a surprise, I can't help but smile and remember the scene in the Fawlty Towers episode Gourmet Night, where Basil Fawlty (John Cleese) tells his guests about the menu, which includes 'duck surprise':

(From IMDb):

*Basil Fawlty*: So, uh, this is your new menu. 
*Colonel Hall*: [_reading_] Duck with orange; duck with cherries; duck surprise. 
*Mrs. Hall*: What's duck surprise? 
*Basil Fawlty*: Er... that's duck without orange or cherries. 
*Colonel Hall*: I mean, is this all there is - duck? 
*Basil Fawlty*: Umm... yes... done, of course, in three extremely different ways. 
*Colonel Hall*: And what do you do if you don't like duck? 
*Basil Fawlty*: Ah, well, if you don't like duck, uhhh, you're rather stuck.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

K1M_I said:


> Somebody commented on my Doxa photo on instagram that there would be a Searambler, I asked if he was in Basel, but got no more info... We just have to wait


What's your IG?


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> What's your IG?


I have some watch photos on lar5erik


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Just found this photo on IG. In thebackground is a GMT watch in Caribbean and Divingstar. Is Doxa bringing back the 750T GMT?
> 
> View attachment 12999305


GMT for me please!!!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

That is an interesting comment. Could there be an Aqua Lung in Searambler silver around the corner..?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is a very recent photo from Jason Heaton's IG:


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

K1M_I said:


> Somebody commented on my Doxa photo on instagram that there would be a Searambler, I asked if he was in Basel, but got no more info... We just have to wait





El Loco Norwegian said:


> That is an interesting comment. Could there be an Aqua Lung in Searambler silver around the corner..?


I think there will be SUB 300 50th Searambler and Sharkhunter models, each with Aqua Lung logo


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Des2471 said:


> I think there will be SUB 300 50th Searambler and Sharhunter models, each with Aqua Lung logo


Jason Heaton just posted this to his IG, so I'm not sure about the SH AL:


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Just posted by Doxa on their IG - an Aqua Lung diver wearing a Divingstar. But it doesn't seem to have the Poseidon logo, or any logo other than the usual branding and model text:


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

This was posted on IG 22 hours ago by AquaLung, showing Sharkhunters and Divingstars:


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> This was posted on IG 22 hours ago by AquaLung, showing Sharkhunters and Divingstars:
> 
> View attachment 13014703


Do you think there will be a Divingstar Aqua Lung?! Wow...

Edit: El Loco - your interesting picture seems to come from Aquala Diving site (link below) and I think the watches are existing models, including a Seamaid. Maybe a new DOXA collaboration is on the cards? Cheers!

https://aquala.com/aquala-and-doxa/


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe a larger Divingstar/Sharkhunter coming ? or do you reckon no joy?
all the best guys..Dave


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Yea, no co-branding, maybe red/ orange markings on the bezel, could it be a 750t divingstar?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

K1M_I said:


> Yea, no co-branding, maybe red/ orange markings on the bezel, could it be a 750t divingstar?
> 
> View attachment 13014797


fingers are crossed..


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> That is an interesting comment. Could there be an Aqua Lung in Searambler silver around the corner..?


This is whats stopping me from buying a 50th rambler new right now.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Des2471 said:


> Do you think there will be a Divingstar Aqua Lung?! Wow...
> 
> Edit: El Loco - your interesting picture seems to come from Aquala Diving site (link below) and I think the watches are existing models, including a Seamaid. Maybe a new DOXA collaboration is on the cards? Cheers!
> 
> https://aquala.com/aquala-and-doxa/


Thanks for the link! This clears up a lot. Ty Alley, a moderator here, has taken the photos using his own stock of existing Doxa models on the aquala.com site. It could be that it is him in the photo posted on IG by Doxa as well. I sometimes wrongly assume that all pics posted there are taken very recently - and unless otherwise stated, who would think anything else. But who knows - maybe there is something else in the works.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

K1M_I said:


> Yea, no co-branding, maybe red/ orange markings on the bezel, could it be a 750t divingstar?
> 
> View attachment 13014797


 Based on size alone I would guess a Sub1500 Divingstar...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Here is a very recent photo from Jason Heaton's IG:
> 
> View attachment 13014655


Interesting but shouldn't the Aqualung logo be orange like the number on the bezel?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Interesting but shouldn't the Aqualung logo be orange like the number on the bezel?


Maybe they had some yellow paint left over from the Divingstar production.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Bums me out, about Fabien. But he's no Jacques. If someone was really interested in promoting a diving instrument - that's actually usable for diving - they'd just team up with Suunto, or Garmin, or Shearwater, or something. 

With Doxa, at least, Fabien could speak to the historic connection between the company and his family. Seiko? That's about money. Not usability or practicality or even history.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Obviously not Basel related, but over on IG it appears something new is in the works with Project Aware, for all you turquoise fans.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Aquala is owned by our Subkrawler so no surprise on Doxa connection!!!

Michael


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not that lucky 


El Loco Norwegian said:


> Just found this photo on IG. In thebackground is a GMT watch in Caribbean and Divingstar. Is Doxa bringing back the 750T GMT?
> 
> View attachment 12999305


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

PolishX said:


> I'm not that lucky


That would be nice. I just missed Pete's up for sale. Should never have sold mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting you mean aside from the project aware II Sub 1200 ?


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

I will admit I asked the wifes permission and she said yes on that 750 GMT that was for sale. Only to be too slow, to my shock she said "Why don't you think about that turquoise colored one again" meaning the project aware. I have 1 more visa payment from our hawaii trip to pay off and Im super close


----------

